

Controlling Itunes With Macruby - mickeyben
http://merbist.com/2010/01/17/controlling-itunes-with-macruby/

======
aaronblohowiak
Pretty neat. You need Snow Leopard for 0.5 beta 2 download to work, but
apparently you can get it working on leopard if you build from source. Ruby on
the llvm with native access to cocoa.. it is pretty neat! One of the gotcha's
that I've noticed is that .alloc is not automagically mapped to .new on the
framework classes.

